# 1890's?? ED PINAUD PARIS



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Recently dug on a construction site. Research says it's 1890's era but didn't find anything the same although they were very similar. 2 more pics to follow.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Basket details.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 12, 2012)

Bottom script


----------



## lexdigger (Feb 12, 2012)

This one appears to be newer. I've dug this style often in teen's/20's era context.


----------



## TROG (Feb 13, 2012)

This bottle is from around 1910 -1915 as have found several of these in dumps of that age.


----------



## Newtoit (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
 Dbbie


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 25, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  Newtoit
> 
> Recently dug on a construction site. Research says it's 1890's era but didn't find anything the same although they were very similar. 2 more pics to follow.


 
 I dug one in a privy,cool little bottle


----------

